# Sore on Charlie 's privates



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This morning I noticed a black sore on Charlie's private area when he rolled over for a belly rub. When I touched it, it started bleeding. Has anybody experienced something similar?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Something bit him? Clean it and keep an eye on it (check twice a day) to make sure it doesn't get worse. If it appears to not be healing you could make a vet apt. but I wouldn't be too worried. Bugs happen. Although I see you're in Chicago where it's been too cold to have many bugs appearing yet? I'd just keep an eye on it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Kristy. I used vetericyn on it this morning and will do that a couple times of day. If I can avoid taking him to the vet I will, as it completely stresses him out and he's already been 2 times this week because of an upset stomach.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to see you used the Vetericyn on him, keep an eye on them and hopefully they will clear up soon.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

They look like moles to me. Harley has a few in the same area. Looks like one has been scratched which has made it bleed, which moles will do.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I took Charlie to the vet tonight because this black spot seemed to be raised. Turns out to have been a blood blister. The vet suspected he was bit by a spider. She took the scab off and said to keep cleaning it with veterycin.


----------

